# OSL - Oncosil Medical



## adobee (29 April 2011)

CPS are on the top 20
2 for 1 option listing to raise capital 

CPS past asset injections into shell plays -

VOR: Mongolia copper
HUN: mongolia coal
HAR: mongolia IO


----------



## adobee (9 June 2011)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

NDL has fallen as people have lost interest in this play and the market overall.. I have started getting options where I can with the little cash I have available ..

Points of interest directors issued themself options expiring Jan 2012
Contracts took options over fees

Doesnt look like I will get the options much cheaper than 1c..  
but looks like now is a good with expectation of some action within 6 months


----------



## Gerkin (28 August 2011)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*



adobee said:


> NDL has fallen as people have lost interest in this play and the market overall.. I have started getting options where I can with the little cash I have available ..
> 
> Points of interest directors issued themself options expiring Jan 2012
> Contracts took options over fees
> ...




some interesting buying from kyle haynes in the past month. bought another 1 % of the company on maket. it will be 2 weeks since his last buy this coming wednesday so Id be expecting some type of announcement within the next month or so.   there could be some money looking for a home with great recent returns from ROB, CRJ and VOR


----------



## djones (29 September 2011)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

Another good buy by Kyle Haynes wife last night, looking good for October!


----------



## Gerkin (14 October 2011)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*



djones said:


> Another good buy by Kyle Haynes wife last night, looking good for October!




options are being bought again, hadnt been any action for weeks on those.


----------



## springhill (17 June 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

I have been watching NDL for quite a while, waiting for them (as i suspect) to show their hand for a foray into the resources market.
With 97m shares on issue and $2.2m in the bank NDL is sitting at less than cash value.
With Mattes and O'Loughlin having been brought in, it points to a change of direction, possibly into a 'green' development area.


----------



## springhill (19 June 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

Director O'Loughlin buys his first parcel of shares on market.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120619/pdf/426xj4jcgnt3z3.pdf


----------



## springhill (20 June 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

Big volume day for NDL, 6.9m traded and up 19%, i'm not saying there is anything stinky going on, but something stinks!

Incredible Charts is not showing it for me atm, so if someone would be kind enough to post a chart that would be appreciated.


----------



## burglar (20 June 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*



springhill said:


> Big volume day for NDL, 6.9m traded and up 19%, i'm not saying there is anything stinky going on, but something stinks!
> 
> Incredible Charts is not showing it for me atm, so if someone would be kind enough to post a chart that would be appreciated.




Director bought 100,000 for $2,000!


----------



## burglar (20 June 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

Course Of Sales				
Time	              Price ($)	Volume	                 Value ($)	
3:38:35 PM	0.025	2,500,000	62,500.00	
3:38:32 PM	0.025	4,323,530	108,088.25	
3:34:44 PM	0.024	78,401	              1,881.62	



Sorry about the table being wonkey!!


 Maybe the directors bought more today!

Time will tell!


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*



burglar said:


> Course Of Sales
> Time                  Price ($)    Volume                     Value ($)
> 3:38:35 PM    0.025    2,500,000    62,500.00
> 3:38:32 PM    0.025    4,323,530    108,088.25
> ...




Directors have been buying, off market and a small amount on market.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120622/pdf/426zvmzfxfm3v8.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120626/pdf/4271j6s184dntg.pdf

Another off market trade announced today.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120627/pdf/42722vrqpjcnh7.pdf


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

*Re: NDL - NeuroDiscovery*

Further small lot buying on market.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120705/pdf/42782wgdykh789.pdf


----------



## System (3 June 2013)

On June 3rd, 2013, NeuroDiscovery Limited (NDL) changed its name to Oncosil Medical Limited (OSL).


----------



## Jewels (12 July 2013)

System said:


> On June 3rd, 2013, NeuroDiscovery Limited (NDL) changed its name to Oncosil Medical Limited (OSL).



Very interesting treatment for pancreatic cancer, delivering radioactive particles directly to the tumour, early indications are that it has a longer survival rate than the current treatment,  meetings being held in Perth with some of St Georges terraces more respected movers and shakers.
Credit raising is however inevitable, the question is at what price?
Can anybody post any more information, or links?
Finding it hard to research outside of Oncosils own info.
Going on the success of similar delivery systems originating out of Perth, and the track record of the board, this one is well worth having a look at.
Would appreciate anyone with a deeper knowledge of the company/technology posting an opinion.
Thanks 
Jewels


----------



## Jewels (7 August 2013)

This is looking like a real goer.
credit raising will be needed, but at what price/dilution????
Glad I picked up a few sub 5 cents.
CEO presentation can be viewed at:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130718/pdf/42h3zv57n5lvzn.pdf
If you have a few dollars to invest, it would be worth your while having a look at this one.-\
All the best
J


----------



## Jewels (9 August 2013)

latest ASX announcement:
Is there anyone else out there????
ONCOSIL MEDICAL LIMITED ABN 89 113 824 141 ASX | OSL
Suite 1802, Level 18, 15 Castlereagh Street Sydney NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA
TELEPHONE +61 2 9223 3344 FACSIMILE +61 2 9221 8535
WEB www.oncosil.com.au
ASX / Media Release
OncoSil Medical initiates US FDA gap analysis
● The path to initiate a pivotal clinical trial in pancreatic cancer patients will be determined by this analysis
● OncoSil™, the company’s product in development, has the potential to fill a major unmet medical need in pancreatic cancer
● There are highly successful commercialised precedents for Investigational Device Exemption (IDE) for localised radiation treatments for hepatic and prostate cancer
● The IDE, if approved, will allow OncoSil Medical to recruit patients into the pivotal pancreatic cancer study in the US
● The gap analysis will review all OncoSil Medical’s data generated to date on the manufacture of the OncoSil™ device to establish the regulatory path for the pre-IDE meeting
SYDNEY, 8th August, 2013 : OncoSil Medical Limited (ASX: OSL) is pleased to announce the following update on an advance in the development of its product candidate, OncoSil™. The company is initiating a gap analysis assessment of OncoSil™, which is an important step in defining the regulatory pathway to a pre Investigation Device Exemption (IDE) meeting with the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA).
Pancreatic cancer is a devastating disease and treatment of this cancer remains a challenge. OncoSil Medical believes that new implantable radiotherapies such as OncoSil™ may have the opportunity to treat the disease and the debilitating pain associated with it. The United States has over 40,000 patients diagnosed annually with pancreatic cancer, and is the largest single market for healthcare in the world. Treatment of pancreatic cancer remains a major unmet medical need, as the median survival after diagnosis is only 5 months. Surgery is only feasible in 20% of patients, and chemotherapeutic treatments only work in around 15% of patients. Radiation therapy is used, but has systemic side effects in an already sick patient population. Localised radiation therapy supplied by OncoSil™ offers a potential treatment without systemic side effects.
OncoSil Medical is developing OncoSil™ as an implantable device that emits radiation directly into the pancreatic tumour, and the pain conducting nerves surrounding it. Radiation therapy, such as that supplied by OncoSil™ is known to kill tumour cells, and OncoSil™ delivers radiation therapy locally for up to three
ONCOSIL MEDICAL LIMITED ABN 89 113 824 141 ASX | OSL
Suite 1802, Level 18, 15 Castlereagh Street Sydney NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA
TELEPHONE +61 2 9223 3344 FACSIMILE +61 2 9221 8535
WEB www.oncosil.com.au
months. The device is inserted directly into the centre of the tumour using well established technology in a short 15-30 minute procedure.
OncoSil Medical has engaged regulatory consultancy Emergo Group as experts to support a US FDA IDE submission. The firm has extensive experience in supporting medical device submissions globally, and particularly in the US. In order to ensure an optimal submission, Emergo Group will compile an FDA Regulatory Pathway report, taking into account the company’s current data for OncoSil™.
The IDE involves submission of manufacturing data, a protocol, an investigators brochure and any clinical safety and efficacy data generated to date, to permit the pivotal clinical study to be conducted in the US. As part of the FDA Regulatory Pathway report, OncoSil Medical and Emergo Group will determine if a simple reference device comparison approach (a 510(k) submission) or a Pre Marketing Authorisation (PMA) is appropriate.
The global pivotal clinical study predicted to commence next year is being designed to provide data on the safety and efficacy of the device, in a randomized and controlled fashion. If positive, the data generated by the clinical study will facilitate commercialization of OncoSil™.
Commenting on the strategic approach, Dr. Neil Frazer, CEO of OncoSil Medical noted “a gap analysis, and the initiation of the pathway to an IDE, will stand us in excellent stead as we move OncoSil™ through the regulatory processes required to support commercialization of the product. We welcome our relationship with Emergo Group, a well-established consulting organization with expertise in medical device regulatory compliance, to conduct the analysis and support our application for an IDE.”
Emergo Group is also providing expert support for the regulatory process around submission and potential commercialization of OncoSil™ in Europe.
ENDS
Contact:
Dr Neil Frazer
Chief Executive Officer and Managing Director
neil.frazer@oncosil.com.au
T +61 2 9223 3344
Twitter: @Dr_Neil_Frazer

I hope this will spark some interest.
Some interesting points:
This is a medical device, and not a drug, as such FDA approval should be easier and faster than a new drug.
Tests done to date, admittedly on a very small sample, suggest that survival rate is approx double the current gold standard treatment.
Treatment is currently for Pancreatic CA.  There is no reason why the same technique could not be used in other radiation sensitive cancers in other locations where a scope can get you to close proximity. (Think Sirts for pancreatic cancer).
Have a close look at this one.
The only question is how much money do we need for the trials, and more importantly the navigation of the red tape leading up to the approval of the trials, and when will it need to be raised?
Anybody with expertise in this area who could give me any idea as to how much we need, I would love your input.
Thanks Jewels


----------



## skc (9 August 2013)

Jewels said:


> latest ASX announcement:
> Is there anyone else out there????
> 
> I hope this will spark some interest.
> ...




Jewels, I noticed OSL from a charts perspective first then read up on what they are trying to achieve. It looks interesting and the upside is obviously huge - may be a SRX 2.0 in 5 years time.

But without being an expert in the field it is impossible for me to judge what is their chance of success, or their people's credentials to bring it to bear... and the capital required as you've already mentioned. There aren't even much analyst reports (some perhaps more trustworthy than others) out there to help make such decisions.

So there are few viable options for a potential investor:

1. Self-teach to become an expert in the field.
2. Take a small faith-based punt while keeping risk in check.
3. Wait for strong evidence of their products viability and commercialisation.
4. Trade it technically.
5. Put in the too hard basket.

Which option are you subscribing to? Or something different altogether?


----------



## Jewels (9 August 2013)

Firstly my previous post should have read Sirts for prostate cancer and not pancreatic cancer, my apologies.
Thanks for replying SKC, at least I know one other person has read my posts!
I took a small position a couple of weeks ago, sub 5 cents, now the market cap has doubled to 22 million dollars, so I'm doing ok at the moment.  I wanted to put in a whole lot more, but just couldn't find a broker with knowledge, or an interventional radiologist who is aware of the system/technology.  So decided to just "stick a toe in the water"
I think I'll drop an email to Oncosil and see if I can get any answers re the existing trial, and any idea at all what the time frame is and the process required from the US regulators.
From my very limited knowledge, it's not a matter of "if" this technology is used, but when, and if it will be developed by Oncosil or something similar developed by somebody else.
I'll ask if they mind me posting the reply to the email.
At this stage I can't see anyway that Oncosil will be able to bring this technology to market, however it would be a doddle for a Philips, Toshiba, GE etc to include with their endoscopic ultrasound products, so I envisage a takeover as soon as the technology has the required permits/licenses...
So if anyone else can give me some info, or guide me as to where to look I would appreciate the heads up.
Stay Tuned.........


----------



## piggybank (15 August 2013)

Well the market appears to like what it hears with a nearly 30% rise in the stock over the past couple of days. Today's volume was nearly 4 million - the largest for several weeks.


----------



## piggybank (28 December 2013)




----------



## SuperGlue (4 July 2014)

With the current good run of SRX, did a bit of googling and came up with "poor man's Sirtex as a spec buy"

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...nvestors-glowing/story-e6frg9lo-1226830978941

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140508/pdf/42pj2c5k2126fj.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140317/pdf/42nfdb7nc1tkzd.pdf


Dipped me toes in today, may go lower.

See what happens to this "poor man's Sirtex as a spec buy".

Just as I was typing, it went lower to 0.097



Please DYOR.


----------



## skc (4 July 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> With the current good run of SRX, did a bit of googling and came up with "poor man's Sirtex as a spec buy"




SRX has fast growing dose sales and a successful product. OSL is still at least 2-3 years away from selling anything.

I'd call OSL a "homeless man's" Sirtex.


----------



## SuperGlue (4 July 2014)

skc said:


> I'd call OSL a "homeless man's" Sirtex.





oh mannn.......looks like I'm a poor man caught with my pants down then.
:-(

Another one for my pile of bottom drawer collection. ;-\


----------



## skc (4 July 2014)

SuperGlue said:


> oh mannn.......looks like I'm a poor man caught with my pants down then.
> :-(
> 
> Another one for my pile of bottom drawer collection. ;-\




SuperGlue, I am not dissing it... I have no real insight into the actual prospects of OSL. I am just saying that, at this stage of it's developement relative to SRX, it's more a homeless man than a poor man. 

May be this homeless man will turn out to be a millionaire someday... I have no idea really.


----------



## SuperGlue (4 July 2014)

It's ok.

It was a Spec.buy.

No harm done.

I meant to put my post in a light hearted way.

Another one for my bottom drawer collection. ;-) 
with a simle not  ;-\ 




skc said:


> May be this homeless man will turn out to be a millionaire someday...




I won't hold my breath but you've really brighten up my day 

Looks like I'll be having awesome ribs down at Ribs & Rumps, Fortitude Valley tonight.

Here's to you :bier:


----------



## pixel (24 November 2015)

It's a pity that tech/a is no longer keeping us updated. I'm sure he would've noticed OSL much sooner ...





I bought earlier average 17.25; if 18c holds, I reckon 20+ is only days away.
Stop @17c


----------



## peter2 (22 December 2015)

Merry Christmas pixel, 
I wanted to acknowledge your early warning of the eventual break-out on OSL.  :wreath:


----------



## pixel (22 December 2015)

peter2 said:


> Merry Christmas pixel,
> I wanted to acknowledge your early warning of the eventual break-out on OSL.  :wreath:




Thanks Peter 

I wish I'd been more patient with this trade. I sold on "time-out" when it fell back again instead of breaking out as planned. I hope you were more successful.




In any case, A Merry Christmas to you and your family; and many successful breaks in 2016.

Cheers, Pixel.


----------



## peter2 (22 December 2015)

Oh, I see that last break-out of your box pattern, but you had your focus elsewhere. That's a pity, but it's a common occurrence. We can't trade them all. 

As for next year wishes, thanks. I'm excited. It's going to be my best year ever!


----------



## pixel (22 September 2017)

It's taken a while, but it's starting to look promising again.





I've taken a small position early; to be added if it breaks resistance.


----------



## pixel (26 September 2017)

Breakout Alert! I sense another announcement coming up.


----------



## greggles (4 May 2018)

OSL getting ready to have another crack at breaking through 18c? Third time lucky?


----------



## T0BY (12 December 2018)

I'll be watching for key milestones towards Oncosil's approval in 2019.


----------



## greggles (25 March 2019)

Disaster for OSL today.

The British Standards Institute "BSI" Clinical Oversight Committee reviewing the OncoSil™ CE Mark file has determined that at this time insufficient clinical benefit has been demonstrated to recommend approval. The Clinical Oversight Committee will now send this recommendation to BSI's Medical Device Group for final determination.

The market reacted swiftly and without mercy following the announcement, sending the share price down to as low as 2.1c. It has since bounced back to 4.9c but that's still a 69.38% decline from Friday's close of 16c.

Ouch!


----------



## Miner (25 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Disaster for OSL today.
> 
> The British Standards Institute "BSI" Clinical Oversight Committee reviewing the OncoSil™ CE Mark file has determined that at this time insufficient clinical benefit has been demonstrated to recommend approval. The Clinical Oversight Committee will now send this recommendation to BSI's Medical Device Group for final determination.
> 
> ...



That is a shocking news not only for investors but lot many patients waiting to get a happy outcome to their pains. Research wise it also gave a big blow to researchers and alike researches.


----------



## Purple XS2 (3 January 2020)

The long and winding road, to get a Biotech product into the market.
Oncosil, (the product) winding its way, inching its way in the UK toward CE mark for medical devices - as Oncosil is defined.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191101/pdf/44b5yz51tgys6t.pdf

Share price in recent months has regained ground: last close 2nd Jan at $0.16c.






So no reason to expect anything soon, or anything at all. But Biotechs like this if they erupt do so suddenly and spectacularly.
Needless to say, approach with caution, and look carefully.

Regards, P


----------



## myrtie100 (31 January 2020)

I've picked Oncocil for the Feb tipping competition.
There has been an increase in volume over the last few weeks.
And I like the high volume, high range bar yesterday with a smallish inside bar today.
Hopefully, it will push up past the November high.


----------



## The Babadook (26 October 2020)

OSL made their first sale last week, hopefully many more to come.  

Device is approved for use in the UK, EU, Singapore, Malaysia, NZ .  Approval process is underway for China, US, Hong Kong and Aust.

All looking very positive.


----------



## Miner (2 December 2020)

OSL - looking into various tips were made on OSL beginning of the year and some announcements, I dived into it thinking it is a shallow dive.
The CEO got sacked immediately - no apparent reasons excepting cost reduction on Europe no sale. On a face value, I struggle to accept it considering only recently the ousted CEO got millions of performance rights - which is no good to him. You do not make decisions on awarding performance rights and sacking almost in parallel.
Secondly only a month back the current Chairman and acting CEO bought handsome amount of shares . Did he know what was being hatched which ousted CEO did not know?
If it is part of power politics - that is a bad sign for investors.
purely as a punt put some small money today however on OSL 








						OSL share price and company information for ASX:OSL
					

View today’s OSL share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au
				




https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4  - CEO TERMINATION IMMEDIATELY 

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4  -CEO got performance rights on 5 Nov
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4     chairman bought good amount on 5 Oct


----------



## Knobby22 (2 December 2020)

Miner said:


> OSL - looking into various tips were made on OSL beginning of the year and some announcements, I dived into it thinking it is a shallow dive.
> The CEO got sacked immediately - no apparent reasons excepting cost reduction on Europe no sale. On a face value, I struggle to accept it considering only recently the ousted CEO got millions of performance rights - which is no good to him. You do not make decisions on awarding performance rights and sacking almost in parallel.
> Secondly only a month back the current Chairman and acting CEO bought handsome amount of shares . Did he know what was being hatched which ousted CEO did not know?
> If it is part of power politics - that is a bad sign for investors.
> ...



Sacked immediately. Sounds like something dodgy happened.


----------



## Miner (2 December 2020)

Knobby22 said:


> Sacked immediately. Sounds like something dodgy happened.



I am unsure if the dodgy thing was related to some thing non financials. He would have not earned performance rights then.
My imagination could be .


----------



## The Babadook (8 December 2020)

It could be as simple as missing the end of year sales target in the EU was the last nail in his coffin. He also botched the original CE Mark application, investors have been largely disgruntled for a couple of years.

Or not!


----------



## The Babadook (8 December 2020)

At the end of the day the device has been proven to work and approvals are now in place to sell in many countries. I see no reason why this stock shouldn't move forward soon, we just need the right CEO to push things along.


----------



## Miner (9 December 2020)

The Babadook said:


> At the end of the day the device has been proven to work and approvals are now in place to sell in many countries. I see no reason why this stock shouldn't move forward soon, we just need the right CEO to push things along.



Reluctantly I have to send the CV to them to fill up the CEO role. The bonuses will enable me to retire with cool money after 3 years


----------

